# Lost: 2 oars in Arkansas River (Royal Gorge)



## CSHolt (Jun 4, 2011)

WindInTheWillows said:


> On 7/15/17 I lost two oars in the Royal Gorge, in the narrows just above Wallslammer.
> 
> 2X Cataract/Advanced Composite Oars
> 8ft long (pretty sure)
> ...


Is there a story to go along with this post?


----------

